

Universal React with Babel, Browserify - ponyfoo
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/universal-react-babel

======
egauci
Thanks for taking this on and writing about it. I learned several things
already.

One thing I've read in the past is that the React render method should always
produce the same output given the same props and state. However, this line:

<button onClick={this.handleClick.bind(this)}>click me!</button>

breaks that, since it creates a new click handler each time. I've seen people
creating the binding once in the constructor and using that in the render
method.

------
fullstackione
I'd like to know if you are considering to try riotjs.

